# Evap or faint bfp?



## xbecx

Hi all! 

I had been testing pretty much each day since 11dpo, all bfn! Yesterday morning I took a test although I had pretty much lost hope and was late for work so glanced over after a couple of minutes and decided it was another bfn and threw it away in a draw. Today lunchtime I have come to clear up and thought I may as well throw the test in the bin and saw this...

I am due af today and no sign at all so far with the day nearly over (so I would hesitate to say I’m a day late). I’m now quite confused as to whether I originally missed this faint bfp or if it’s an evap as it wasn’t working the 10 minutes time frame! 

I have heard that evaps are supposed to be thin lines with no colour so I’m undecided one way or the other. I suppose the most logical thing would be to buy another pink dye hpt and test again but I was just looking to get some opinions! 

Thank you!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Looks like a bfp to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP! :)


----------



## kittiecat

That does look like a bfp to me! Fx’d for you! <3


----------



## babybears25

That looks like a BFP! Looking forward to seeing another test...


----------



## MadamRose

Following I’ve just done a test and it looks identical but so scared it’s an evap!


----------



## atx614

Looks like a BFP! Did you test again today?


----------



## xbecx

I have some frer tests arriving today - I’m now two days late and my boobs are SO sore. Although do you know when people say they just have a gut feeling they’re pregnant? I have the complete opposite. I just just feel like it’s going to come back a bfn. I will update later when tests arrive. 

@mummytochloe when will you take another test? Fx’d for you! <3<3<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the FRER


----------



## Mum42crazy

That would be a BFP for me!!!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

xbecx said:


> I have some frer tests arriving today - I’m now two days late and my boobs are SO sore. Although do you know when people say they just have a gut feeling they’re pregnant? I have the complete opposite. I just just feel like it’s going to come back a bfn. I will update later when tests arrive.
> 
> @mummytochloe when will you take another test? Fx’d for you! <3<3<3

Good luck when you test :) :dust:.


----------



## Kiwiberry

xbecx said:


> I have some frer tests arriving today - I’m now two days late and my boobs are SO sore. Although do you know when people say they just have a gut feeling they’re pregnant? I have the complete opposite. I just just feel like it’s going to come back a bfn. I will update later when tests arrive.
> 
> @mummytochloe when will you take another test? Fx’d for you! <3<3<3

Good luck when you test :) :dust:.


----------



## xbecx

Thanks Ladies.. 

So I’ve just took another test at 1:30pm and looks like it’s a :bfn:!


I just had a strong feeling it wasn’t meant to be :-( but I do wish AF would hurry up as my boobs are killing me! :lol:


----------



## Kiwiberry

xbecx said:


> Thanks Ladies..
> 
> So I’ve just took another test at 1:30pm and looks like it’s a :bfn:!
> View attachment 1090713
> 
> 
> I just had a strong feeling it wasn’t meant to be :-( but I do wish AF would hurry up as my boobs are killing me! :lol:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mum42crazy

I am sorry! Hope AF comes and you get some relief


----------



## MadamRose

xbecx said:


> I have some frer tests arriving today - I’m now two days late and my boobs are SO sore. Although do you know when people say they just have a gut feeling they’re pregnant? I have the complete opposite. I just just feel like it’s going to come back a bfn. I will update later when tests arrive.
> 
> @mummytochloe when will you take another test? Fx’d for you! <3<3<3

I took one early and 100% BFN I’m 14 DPO and 5 days late so no idea what’s happening. Sorry your test was negative


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MOMMYOFBOY

I would say positive! I just posted a picture of mine... it’s the faintest line and kinda confusing. Maybe I’ll check it again later and it will darken like yours!


----------



## kittiecat

:hugs:


----------

